# DIY, form 720, asset declaration



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Has anyone downloaded form 720, asset declaration ? 

If so, I should be grateful to know how you did it.

Thanks

PS I have made several searches here but cannot find a thread which covers it.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

larryzx said:


> Has anyone downloaded form 720, asset declaration ?
> 
> If so, I should be grateful to know how you did it.
> 
> ...


You cannot download the form, you have to complete it online. It's not too difficult to complete.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

CapnBilly said:


> You cannot download the form, you have to complete it online. It's not too difficult to complete.


THanks , can you please give me the web page.

What does one need to do to submit the result? i.e does one need to have digital signature, registration etc.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

larryzx said:


> THanks , can you please give me the web page.
> 
> What does one need to do to submit the result? i.e does one need to have digital signature, registration etc.


Yes - when I did it I needed to go to a local council office with my passport, get hold of some encryption key (I can't remember the details) and install some software on my PC, using that key which acted as a digital signature. This allowed me to access the site and fill out the form.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

larryzx said:


> THanks , can you please give me the web page.
> 
> What does one need to do to submit the result? i.e does one need to have digital signature, registration etc.


Access here. You need a digital ID or a [email protected] to submit


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

CapnBilly said:


> Access here. You need a digital ID or a [email protected] to submit


Thanks Billy. I have now made an application to be sent a letter of invitaion to register.


----------



## empty1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't do this yourself. I have had a meeting with Agencia Tributaria and they say they're going to give me a substantial fine for late filing of form and trying to claim capital gains tax too.
Currently, I am looking for a lawyer to sort out this mess.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

That sounds horrendous, is the cgt from a house sale
Wouldn't you be better seeing an accountant rather than a lawyer?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

CapnBilly said:


> Access here. You need a digital ID or a [email protected] to submit


I forgot to report back.

I got the letter within a few days and registered, apart from their letter to me, all on line and fairly straightforward. I can now complete tax returns / 720 etc on line and make direct payment from my bank.


----------

